# charter a yacht in Greece



## cvyachts (Dec 17, 2002)

Good day to all of you 

I am a greek owner running a small company with 3 boats for charter at greek waters 
you can find some more info on my site www.cvyachts.gr 
my boats are in excellent condition and our service make all of our clients happy. 
for the year 2004 i have also reduce the charter rates. 
please take a look of my site and i will be very glad to answer in any of your question. 

thanks c vafiadis


----------

